# Chanel casts 'plus-size' model Crystal Renn for Soho campaign



## vicky222114 (Aug 24, 2010)

Curvy model Crystal Renn has nabbed the coveted spot for a new ad campaign with Chanel. And no one is more shocked than her. â€œIâ€™m absolutely freaking out,â€ she said.

The size 10 model told Fashionista that the campaign for the reopening of the Chanel store in SoHo is the "proudest moment of my life."

Chanel casts 'plus-size' model Crystal Renn for Soho campaign - Chanel plus-size dress, Chanel new dress, Chanel trends


----------



## Johnnie (Aug 24, 2010)

Sorry but I don't see how they can call this woman plus sized. She looks thin to me. Granted she's been curvier in the past but has recently lost some weight. I think it kind of puts more pressure on women. For women who are curvier than she is, what are they then considered obese? IDK, I just find it wrong how they can pound it in our heads that a perfectly healthy women would be considered plus sized or fat. I hope that makes sense.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 24, 2010)

I think she'd probably appear bigger if they hadn't just used her face. Do they mean US 10? or european?

Either way, she's hardly obese, is she?


----------



## Andi (Aug 24, 2010)

she used to be plus size (in the modelling world, in the real world she would have probably considered of average weight), and now sheÂ´s somewhere in between.

She can obviously do what makes her (or her agents?) happy, but isnÂ´t it kinda strange to say "IÂ´m happy being a plus size model" in all those interviews (she seemed to have become THE hot new plus size model, and a great role model IMO), and just a few months later lose a bunch of weight?


----------



## Karren (Aug 24, 2010)

When I first ready the headline I thought that's awesome but if she's a plus size then I'm approaching whale... And I wear a size 10 dress..


----------



## Darla (Aug 24, 2010)

I suppose size 10 is considered plus size in the modeling industry.

I like her curves...












seriously i think this is so much more attractive than some skinny model...


----------



## Kraezinsane (Aug 24, 2010)

Ok, I guess those pictures do show off her curves more. She just has a slim face..?


----------



## CurlyFry (Aug 24, 2010)

Yea yea, I get that a size 10 is plus size for the modeling industry, but size 10 is the average sized woman nowadays. And, size 10 isn't in the plus size department at ANY store...Yes she's beautiful, and yes, I'm glad to have another body type presented, but something about the term "plus size model" being applied to her really irks me. /end rant


----------



## Dragonfly (Aug 25, 2010)

She's a great choice - congrats!


----------



## divadoll (Aug 25, 2010)

WTF! Did they super-impose barbie legs on her? Why are they all plastic looking?




She is very beautiful. From the magazine articles I'd read, she fluctuates between size 12 and 14. She definitely doesn't look like a size 10!


----------



## kayleigh83 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thing is though, she has lost a lot of weight. In the pics in this thread so far she looks like an ideal plus size model, curvy, fleshy and gorgeous!

But now, she just looks like she's at a very average weight, or perhaps even slim and slightly out of shape? She just doesn't look like herself anymore in any case, and the weight loss has kind of made her lose what made her look special.

Check out this post to see what I mean!


----------

